# Good riding instructors around Wigan?



## Amy2307 (21 October 2014)

Hi,

Could anyone recommend any good freelance riding instructors in or around the Wigan area? Preferably dressage but other disciplines would also be considered. Struggling to find someone at the moment! &#128513;

Thanks! &#128516;


----------



## PonyIAmNotFood (21 October 2014)

Gaynor Brown - she says she teaches show jumping but I have her for dressage lessons and she is very good. Very understanding of the horse and explains things well. She has a facebook - Gaynor Brown Equestrian Services.


----------



## Toast (26 October 2014)

Vivienne Shepley is good. She teaches for showing but I imagine she'd teach for Dressage too.


----------



## Netflix (2 November 2014)

I have had lessons of Lauren O'Hagan. Very good and kind to the horses. Well worth a shot. She has a website. Good luck trying to find someone, what works for one doesn't always work for everyone


----------



## Chirmapops (3 November 2014)

Did you find someone? If not I can highly recommend Andrea Morris, the eventer. She teaches me dressage and we do well, as do her other pupils. She's based in Westhoughton and she's much in demand but she will try to fit people in as best she can.


----------

